# Not trying to break rules



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Sharing a fundraiser to raise funds for my service dog. He got very sick recently and may have to go in for surgery. Even without surgery we are looking at $300 or a bit more in vet bills by the time this is all done. First bill was $135 and in the morning we go back in for another $135 plus medication cost. The bill is posted on the fundraiser so everyone can see I'm not fibbing. It all started because he ate some rocks on the beach. They blocked up his intestines and caused his belly to bloat painfully. He finally passed the rocks around 4 or 5 this morning. But there is still a mass of something unidentifiable in his belly. If it doesn't pass by morning then it's surgery to empty out his stomach.

http://www.gofundme.com/fijul4


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

I love dogs. Sooo sorry I can't help! I will be praying for you & Koda that you get it. I understand how much you must love her. (her, right?)


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Koda is a boy

Thanks for keeping us in your prayers.


----------



## NixIsAnAlien (Oct 5, 2014)

Aww poor guy!!! I hope everything goes well! Next time, be sure to supervise the dog . Hopefully it all goes well and he will get all better!


----------

